# Maisie and Bess



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been playing with our new camera today.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwww great pics!!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Lovely pics, can't believe the size of Bess to Maisie, she looks like she will soon overtake Maisie!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sue the pictures are amazing, I am very jealous that Maisie has now got a friend! Do you notice a difference in confidence between Bess and Maisie as a pup? Xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Sue the pictures are amazing, I am very jealous that Maisie has now got a friend! Do you notice a difference in confidence between Bess and Maisie as a pup? Xx


Yes there's a big difference ......Maisie was cautious, even fearful initially (maybe partly as a result of her illness then) ....Bess is confident and full of fun, we're very happy with her.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pic .. thank you for sharing them with us Sue ... 

I love Maisie on the sofa getting away from Bess .. sisterly love hey


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it's thumbs up for the new camera then Sue. Fab photos! I've had my camera for a couple of years now and only discovered the other day that it does a high speed burst. It's been very useful when photographing certain wriggly Cockapoos!
Thanks for posting the photos. 

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pics! Bess is going to tower over Maisie!! Maisie is probably thinking ' who is this giant'


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

They are brilliant photos Sue, the girls look lovely together


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

awwwww they are so cute and defo makes wish i could have another!!!!

x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh they look geat together. Is Maisie or toy cross then? She's a little dot


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhh they look geat together. Is Maisie or toy cross then? She's a little dot


I was told she's a mini cross ......she was the smallest in her litter. Still, she is smaller than expected ...5kg but we love her. Bess is 4.6kg now so will be overtaking soon!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awww they look so cute together,love bthe third pic cos it looks like bess is saying ...she ont let me on the couch ah well! xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pictures Sue. They look good together, lovely contrast too. What camera did you go for?


----------



## Northra (Jul 27, 2011)

Now that is a familiar image! That's exactly what my dog does to escape Seb!!!! X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Great pictures Sue. They look good together, lovely contrast too. What camera did you go for?


Thanks Clare. Its a DSLR ....an entry level Nikon. The old one broke on holiday so we could justify buying a new one ...perfect timing for taking doggie pictures!


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Lovely pics of your girls!


----------

